# Songs that are going to work on my alt picking



## jimmyshred (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I hate picking songs to learn but I really want to learn something thats going to put all of the alternate picking and sweeping I have been practicing to good use. 
Im not fussed about genre, anything thats just got some fast runs and odd sweeps Ill give a go. 
Not to basic either, I want a challenge. 
Thanks.


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Mar 6, 2010)

Anything by Necrophagist sounds right up your ally, John Petrucci is also big on Alternate picking, so I guess anything from his solo album, Dream Theater or Liquid Tension Experiment could be good too. Sorry If it's not much, just hope I can help.


----------



## zeal0us (Mar 7, 2010)

+50 for Petrucci,

Then there's Paul Gilbert; either solo or the tons of Racer X stuff (for your Alternate Picking of course), and Jeff Loomis (for your sweeps of course- and some alternate picking), and maybe some Theodore Ziras, Marco Sfogli, Dave Martone or old school Jason Becker for a bit of both? 

Though Marco and Dave have a lot of happy happy music. 

Also, Rusty Cooley's stuff is undoubtedly GREAT to help further hone your chops.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeff Loomis is amazing.


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, Keep the suggestions coming. 
I am learning some of Jato Unit. Just certain parts that I have accurate tabs for from the guitar world dvd. Ill probably end up learning it all or most hopefully. 
Rusty Cooley sounds good. Any particular songs that would be better then others?


----------



## McCap (Mar 7, 2010)

If its for alt Picking anything by Steve Morse!


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Mar 7, 2010)

> Rusty Cooley sounds good. Any particular songs that would be better then others?


 
Under the Influence contains fast runs, sweeping and (well to me) is pretty challenging maybe look into that - you could also look into his "Art of Picking" dvd which is all based around Alternate Picking - Plenty of examples also to keep you going - its not a song, but at least its something.


----------



## Harry (Mar 7, 2010)

Definitely try out Between the Buried and Me


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 7, 2010)

Art of picking sounds really good. Ill have a look at that. 
I actually dont listen to Between the Buried and Me. Any specific songs I could try?


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Mar 8, 2010)

> I actually dont listen to Between the Buried and Me. Any specific songs I could try?


 
I'm not a big fan, but for what your looking for (alt picking, sweeps) definatly check out the song "Alaska" or at least its intro. Also unsure if your a death metal fan but maybe check out the songs "Justifiable Homicide" and "Homicidal Retribution" by Dying Fetus, I alt pick the riffs, theres also the odd sweep thrown in. Hope all this helps


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 8, 2010)

McCap said:


> If its for alt Picking anything by Steve Morse!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 8, 2010)

Glasgow Kiss from John Petrucci's solo album Suspended Animation helped my alternate picking a lot. The intro lick is great!

-Eric


----------



## TonalArchitect (Mar 8, 2010)

"17th-Century Chicken Pickin'" by Chris Impellitteri.


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha, seeing the name Impellitteri just made me wanna say something:
Seriously, you might wanna get that technique under your belt before trying to learn any difficult songs in their entirety And that's where Paul Gilber steps in! He's by far the most encouraging teacher i know. His enthusiasm and sincerety just comes through in every clip/lesson you see, and he makes you wanna grab that guitar, even if it was about a boring excercise (This didn't happent to me while watching Rock Discipline for example, i know for some people it might though). For keeping up the motivation in the middle ofyadda yadda yadda yadda yadda yadda yadda yadda...

_Superheroes_ by *Racer X!!!!* That's a f'n metal/shred anthem! Every time i hear that i just wanna go and practice until i faint!!!


----------



## McCap (Mar 9, 2010)

As I mentioned Steve Morse before...


...maan, how could I forget to name a song:



Alt picked Arpeggios galore !! 
Have fun


----------



## Harry (Mar 9, 2010)

jimmyshred said:


> Art of picking sounds really good. Ill have a look at that.
> I actually dont listen to Between the Buried and Me. Any specific songs I could try?



The outro instrumental section of "Selkies : The Endless Obsession" for sure.
Works on alternate picking and sweep picking.
In addition, it works on one semi tone string bends


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 10, 2010)

^ Ok, Ill have a look at that as well. 
Thanks guys, hopefully I can put together a video or something when I have finished learning something.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 12, 2010)

I'de recommend any Steve Morse, and also Necrophagist-Stabwound. The riff you hear on the intro is great for alternate picking.

Also, Technical Difficulties by Paul Gilbert/Racer-X really helped me.


----------



## espman (Mar 12, 2010)

Try Crossing the Rubicon or Nocturne by The Human Abstract


----------



## ander09 (Mar 13, 2010)

McCap said:


> If its for alt Picking anything by Steve Morse!




Someone posted a Steve Morse picking exercise awhile ago on these forums and I sa some great improvements in my alternate picking after a few weeks at it.

Here is a link to it: http://guitarteacher.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/steve-morse.jpg


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 13, 2010)

Flight of the Bumblebee is somewhat of a milestone in picking and chromatic scale technique


----------



## Asrial (Mar 13, 2010)

MISIRLOU! 
It's almost alt-pick only.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 13, 2010)

The first 2 parts of Tumeni Notes by Steve Morse. 
For alternate picking, it doesnt get much harder than that. 

Its also a very good exercise for alternate picking across strings.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 13, 2010)

Another vote for 'Tumeni Notes'. You could try the 'Glass Prison' arps as well.

'Frame By Frame' by King Crimson is also great, although be warned...it's not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool, thanks everyone.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been practicing Evolutionary Sleeper by Cynic. Seems to help


----------

